
What Passes for Excellence in Silicon Valley - michaelochurch
https://medium.com/@espiers/what-passes-for-excellence-9b568eb5115a#
======
CPLX
Well thankfully that listing includes the actual address and an aerial view of
the property. Will facilitate the drone strikes when the revolution comes.

------
beachstartup
uhm, i think the original post is quite obviously satire. i've never met
anyone that would qualify in my entire life.

~~~
fluxquanta
It has to be. Case in point, look at the list of current residents and what
they do. A lot of those jobs require business formal wear (read: a suit) at
least part of the time. You can get great suits under $500, sure, but as
someone who recently went new suit shopping, $500 doesn't get you much.

~~~
paulmd
Garage sale in rich-people areas. Scored a like-new Brioni for $75, I think it
looks fantastic.

------
jqm
Sounds like a slightly stupider version of Hitler's youth.

~~~
michaelochurch
I wouldn't go that far. More like a party house for posers who refuse to admit
that they're a party crowd because they outgrew drugs (should we applaud
them?) and bike. In 5 years they'll be golfing and hiring social tutors to
help them with the hard questions, like whether it's "trying too hard" in 2015
to use "summer" as a verb.

Oddly enough, I love biking, work out every day, avoid car commutes, and don't
use drugs. I can't stand self-righteous assholes who think their choices make
them superior, though, so that might be a problem.

~~~
jqm
I understand wanting to be around others who are trying to live well. But
attempting to enforce this at some social level has always been and always
will be, a recipe for disaster (see... every cult ever).

Maybe the "Hitler's youth" thing is a little off (although the values
portrayed sound pretty close the ideas of clean living etc. the "youth" was
all about). That being said, I wonder what percentage of the referenced
twerpwads hold racist beliefs? My guess? 100.

(edit) From the sounds of it, in 35 years most of this bunch will probably be
on association boards of gated communities and spend much of their time
policing the neighbourhood for hedges that are too high and fences that are
painted a slightly wrong color.

------
S4M
I don't see how this can't be a satire.

~~~
Chinjut
It appears to be sincere: [http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/14/technology/startup-
castle/](http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/14/technology/startup-castle/)

~~~
S4M
Indeed, and here is the original ad for renting a room:
[http://supost.com/post/index/129734920](http://supost.com/post/index/129734920)

------
SamReidHughes
This does not gratify my intellectual curiosity.

